# Homemade trail markers



## Al33 (Oct 1, 2007)

I made these up a few years ago and have found them to be so useful thought I would share here. All I did was put sticky reflector tape on both sides of colored plastic clothespins. I like the colored ones versus the wooden ones because I can see them in the daytime also if I need to. When marking a trail I just clip them on a hanging branch or small tree. Of course, nothing to removing them and putting them back in the pack. When I go to my stands in the dark I want to take the most direct route to avoid spreading my scent more than necessary. These markers help me to do just that and if you move your stands around like I do they will come in handy. Perhaps you might want to make up a few for yourself. They weigh nothing and unlike the tacks there are no points to stick you.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 1, 2007)

*I hope those trail markers*

don't lead to a nice new tree stand, you leave in the woods, fella?


----------



## Just BB (Oct 1, 2007)

I made those last year Al and they work great. Cheap and easy to make and use.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 1, 2007)

Just BB said:


> Cheap and easy to make and use.



It's a good thing. As big a scaredy cat as you are in the woods when it's dark you'll need one every 6 feet.......


----------



## Just BB (Oct 1, 2007)

They are exactly 4 feet apart thank you and they are for Big Bens benefit. He has such a long walk to his honey hole that he needs them!


----------



## Winchester101 (Oct 1, 2007)

the clip on bread bread ties work very well also. Just a dab of reflective paint or you can use the tape.


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 2, 2007)

al - I like them!
so much easier I'm sure than tacks or I used to use orange ribbon and tie around the branches


----------

